# Sellin South Africa Timeshares



## marion10 (Jan 29, 2006)

It's been a great ride- but our needs have changed- with the kids in high school- we basically have a two week window for summer vacations. I'm thinking about selling my two SA timeshares.
Here's where I get confused. Do I not have to go through the traditional US real estate closing process if I find a buyer- since they are shareblocks the resort can handle the transfer? How much does this usually run.
Should I contact the resort beforehand? Has anyone listed their SA timeshare with the resort? I assume I would use an escrow service as well if I sold to a provate buyer. Any suggestions for that?


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 30, 2006)

I am glad you posted this, because we are in the same boat.  I would like to sell mine too and was wondering if the resort helped out.  When I got it I went through Herb at Timeshare specials to handle the closing.


----------



## TravelSFO (Jan 30, 2006)

The resort can handle this and charge a nominal fee for the service.  Contact your resort and ask them what the transfer of ownership fee is.

The resort will check that all fees are paid up before the transfer can take place so there really is no need for "closing".  If you want to keep transfer costs down, buyer pays you for the timeshare, you handle the transfer through the resort (very easy, they send you the paperwork, you get it completed and return to resort) and its done for usually less than $100.

I have heard of people getting ripped off for $500 to close on a South African resort - sad, and not fair...


----------



## janej (Feb 2, 2006)

I have sold weeks of Dikhololo and Place on the Bay in the past.  Both resort handled the transfer with very reasonable cost for the buyers ($50-$75).  The people in charge of the transfer are very responsible.  It turned out much easier than getting my weeks deposited.


----------



## ron1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi all

If you wish to sell your timeshares give me a call on ron@fairfields.co.za

Take care

Ron


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 7, 2006)

any suggestions on how to figure out how to price your timeshare?


----------



## philemer (Feb 7, 2006)

rapmarks said:
			
		

> any suggestions on how to figure out how to price your timeshare?



Look at the lowest asking price for your resort/week at www.capeescape.co.za  and price it about the same. I listed mine, using this method, last year & it sold in less than a month. Closing took abt. 6-7 weeks. This was a 2BR Red week at The Seapointer. I netted about $450, about what I paid for it 4 yrs. ago.  I sold it through Cape Escape. Cape Escape does charge a small upfront fee-maybe $40-plus a commission. Maybe 15%. 

Phil


----------



## patsymck (Feb 16, 2006)

I sold some Seapointer weeks through Cape Escapes over the last few months.  My last transaction was a 2005 week where the levy was already paid.  I was reassured I would get a refund.  I was told by Nicky that they had tried to credit my account with my credit card company and my company said no one had tried.  I got paid for the week but not my levy.  This has been going on for a month and they keep saying they will let me know when they check with the accountant but they have not answered my e-mails lately.  Anyone have this happen to them? Is there anyone else to contact for my money, I have tried Leisel at Cape Escape too.

Pat


----------



## JACKC (Feb 16, 2006)

*Not happy with CE*

I listed a peak Sudwala on Cape Escape a couple of years ago, being sure to price it below similar weeks. It showed up as plain red and the price was above other plain reds. I contacted CE asking them to correct the error. Response was along the lines of ...we are behind but will get to it eventually...After checking periodically and contacting them to remind them a few times I gave up on them. It is still there listed incorrectly for all I know. Not the first bad experience I've had with them, either. I could go on.

In book, they are not worth considering   
Jack


----------



## Malane (Feb 28, 2006)

My ex sold two SA weeks back to a re-seller in the US and was relatively pleased.  If you are looking for quick and easy, that might be a thought.  Myself, I am still looking for the perfect deals to add to my collection and I haven't found Cape Escapes to be a particular good deal as yet. Perhaps that will change as I look into it further. I suppose, that may be a good sign or it could be a sign that they overprice things a bit.


----------



## patsymck (Feb 28, 2006)

I finally got my money credited to my account for my 2005 maintenance fee.
It took many e-mails, but Cape Escape finally came through.

Pat


----------

